# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  7Б

## nwestnj

I heard this band, 7б,  on a Russian radio station in the NYC area. Where can I go to download MP3's of their music?

----------


## Eledhwen

If you know artist and title then use Google search. I don't see any way.

----------


## Lampada

7б - YouTube

----------


## pushvv

rutracker.org

----------

